# Abandoned Pigeons Oxnard California



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi,

(I haven't been here in a million years- Dillbird and Milly are still fine)

I saw this post on the cornsnake forum I am active on, and hope there is someone local who can help this person out.

My contact info is [email protected]

"Hey everyone..
I have just started management of a home here in my town.. On my 
first walk through, I found a whole bunch of abandoned pigeons and 
doves in the yard. The owner has volunteered to take the doves home, 
but the pigeons remain.. We fed and watered them, but we don't know 
what to do with them, as we are cleaning up for new tenants for the 
1st. Our local bird rescuers seem to only be interested in native 
species (sea birds, song birds and raptors)..

The owner wants to release them, which sounds like a horrible idea to 
me. Anyone know of a pigeon rescue out here? Or does anyone want them 
free of charge?

There is local animal control, but I'm sure they'd be killed.

More than 10 birds here, I'll get an exact count tomorrow, maybe some pics too.

Thanks."

Thanks a lot- I hope there is someone out there who can help my friend Tom.

Nanci


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A lot will depend on how many pigeons there are. If I have to, I will manage to make room for them all, but someone would have to transport them to me in Lake Forest in South Orange County. Tom could also try Beth Garcia in Ventura (her contact information can be found here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm). We also have a few members that are a whole lot closer than I am that might be able to help out with a few birds. My contact info is on that same link.

Good to hear from you, Nanci, and glad that Dillbird and Milly are doing well. How old are those two by now?

Terry


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Terry,

I've written to Tom to ask how many pigeons there are. 

Dill is about 12 I think. He doesn't fly any more, but lives on a bed in the guest room, fenced in by pillows, and he gets into the windowsill and guards the yard- that's his job. He even has a robot vacuum cleaner of his own to keep his room clean.

Milly is going to be 5 this summer. He's perfectly healthy. He still sits on his fake eggs every couple months or so, for three weeks at a time!

Will you e-mail me your e-mail address? [email protected]

Then I can give you Tom's cell phone number.

Thank you so much for offering to help.

Nanci


----------



## tom e (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey pigeon people! 
First of all thanks to Nanci for putting the word out and for the link here!

I went over to the house on my lunch break, and the home owner was there.. We counted fifteen birds and then I said something about the 'abandoner' and he corrected me that they were his birds! I had assumed that a prior tenant had kept them but I was wrong. The reason he was thinking to set them free is because he thinks that would be a nice thing for the birds.. Well long story short, I think I have him convinced that that's not the thing to do and he has agreed that anyone can pick them up so long as I'm present.

I am willing to drive them out some distance, but I am not a bird person and will need to be advised as to how to catch and contain them..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

tom e said:


> I am willing to drive them out some distance, but I am not a bird person and will need to be advised as to how to catch and contain them..


Hi Tom and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Many thanks for stepping in to assist these pigeons!

An aviary net or smallish fishing net will do for catching the pigeons. They can be contained and transported in plain old cardboard boxes with air holes and an old towel or T-shirt on the bottom. The cardboard carriers from the pet stores will work as will the hard plastic airline type carriers. How many birds you can fit in a carrier will depend on the sizes of the birds and obviously the sizes of the carriers.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So nice to hear from you Nanci and so glad Dillbird and Milli are doing so good.

Welcome to PT Tom.

Reti


----------



## Nanci (Jul 4, 2003)

Tom has contacted Beth, who will be taking the pigeons. Thank you everyone for your help!

Nanci


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi All, 

Thanks for giving Tom my number. I'll let you know how they are doing after I get them.

Beth


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

cats6birds4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for giving Tom my number. I'll let you know how they are doing after I get them.
> 
> Beth



Thank you, Beth! You know I will take them .. just wanted to be sure they got out and safe. Give me a call when you get these birds, and we will work it out.

Love Ya!

Terry


----------

